# The Gloves Are Off!!!!!!!!



## Timwis (22/2/21)

Vapefly are not happy at all with Voopoo and i think there is someone within their organisation leaking information to other manufacturers especially as the new SMRT coil from Wotofo is a blatant rip off of the rebuildable coil Vapefly developed for the Optima!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (22/2/21)

The irony of two Chinese companies accusing each other of copying.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 6 | Funny 8


----------



## Timwis (22/2/21)

Adephi said:


> The irony of two Chinese companies accusing each other of copying.


It is funny i know mate and i think this will really brew up from what is coming from Vapefly, could get entertaining!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Munro31 (22/2/21)

Wahaha, black pots and kettles screaming names at each other!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (22/2/21)

Munro31 said:


> Wahaha, black pots and kettles screaming names at each other!!!


It just seems Voopoo is the Blackest pot lol, from hearing a bit more gossip being a reviewer Voopoo seem to be despised by all other manufacturers and yes i agree the all stealing ideas has a touch of irony but in any prisons there will always be the prisoners that are considered low life by the rest and Voopoo seem to be that inmate!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/2/21)

Most certainly Vapefly and Voopoo will settle this behind the scene and this whole "taking legal actions to safeguard" does not mean that Vapefly is taking Voopoo to court, they might just up their game on patents as they don't have much of a foot to stand on by going on the looks of the two coil types. The Fact that Voopoo is most likely using a different supplier on metal type and that the shape of the coil's structure is different does not mean it is a patent infringement. 

And there will always be the case of one copying the other in some form or way, its a wonder the makers of clones does not get called out on a daily basis, only when the big boys are challenged do they throw some publicity out there to try and damage another companies reputation (and thus sales). Any advertising is good advertising (unless you advertise scuba gear in the middle of the Sahara, that will just be torture).

The short term outcome:
Thousands of vapers are going to stop using Voopoo products and not necessarily use Vapefly as it might be more expensive than their Voopoo products they just binned. Voopoo looses money, Vapefly does not gain money, Voopoo puts their prices up on existing gear where they still have a market and have to drop prices on gear they have an excess off. 

The long term outcome:
Voopoo now goes into a couple of months of silence and we dont see anything coming out of their workshops. A year down the line Voopoo brings out another awesome device and coil and range that shakes the market up at affordable prices and they make a killing (again) on their sales. By that time the Vapefly vs Voopoo Coil fight is forgotten, Vapefly gained nothing as they did not adjust the prices in favor of the consumers after driving Voopoo into darkness and Voopoo is still alive.

Does copying something make it right? No it does not.

Does this fight between Vapefly and Voopoo really affect the daily life of vapers as consumers? No it does not.

Make your own decision on whether you want to use Vapefly or Voopoo products based on performance (for you), price, availability of devices and coils (and spares). Both companies have great products and everyone has their own taste and preferences on what they use. A little bit of competition is what drives the market and innovation forward, if Vapefly has no competition left they will have no market left either as you cannot be alone and be successful in business.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (22/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Most certainly Vapefly and Voopoo will settle this behind the scene and this whole "taking legal actions to safeguard" does not mean that Vapefly is taking Voopoo to court, they might just up their game on patents as they don't have much of a foot to stand on by going on the looks of the two coil types. The Fact that Voopoo is most likely using a different supplier on metal type and that the shape of the coil's structure is different does not mean it is a patent infringement.
> 
> And there will always be the case of one copying the other in some form or way, its a wonder the makers of clones does not get called out on a daily basis, only when the big boys are challenged do they throw some publicity out there to try and damage another companies reputation (and thus sales). Any advertising is good advertising (unless you advertise scuba gear in the middle of the Sahara, that will just be torture).
> 
> ...


Absolutely the TPP Tank is awesome and if this hadn't been published by Vapefly i would be none the wiser unlike the Wotofo SMRT coil which not just in idea but also design can be no accident! The patent apparently is the use of three rather than two pins, whether that was patented and has been infringed on i really don't know i am just a messenger sharing it with the forum! But Vapefly do seem very pissed off when stealing ideas goes on all the time so something seems to be beyond the norm on this occasion! As for clones that's a different topic as most clones don't claim to be original but are quite open about their sticky fingers!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Absolutely the TPP Tank is awesome and if this hadn't been published by Vapefly i would be none the wiser unlike the Wotofo SMRT coil which not just in idea but also design can be no accident! The patent apparently is the use of three rather than two pins, whether that was patented and has been infringed on i really don't know i am just a messenger sharing it with the forum! But Vapefly do seem very pissed off when stealing ideas goes on all the time so something seems to be beyond the norm on this occasion! As for clones that's a different topic as most clones don't claim to be original but are quite open about their sticky fingers!!!



And we all love a little bit of drama once in a while, it makes it interesting. It's almost as much fun as watching a thread being derailed on this forum and trying to get it back on track again...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (22/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> And we all love a little bit of drama once in a while, it makes it interesting. It's almost as much fun as watching a thread being derailed on this forum and trying to get it back on track again...


Now you know that never happens!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## alex1501 (22/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Now you know that never happens!



Never ever

Reactions: Winner 9 | Funny 4


----------



## CashKat88 (22/2/21)

Voopoo are always in hot water, they love causing commotion, I remember a few years ago it was the problem with vandy vape where they broke their agreement to supply them with the gene chip for their Squonker and left them high and dry then there was the issue were they were accused of making a Vape mod that entice children, the fidget spinner vape and also using a YouTuber to promote them that vaped acid or something like that(not in real life but for the video) and that caused a big thing about safety.
VooPoo Love drama

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4


----------



## zadiac (22/2/21)

It's all bullshit anyway. Publicity.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## CashKat88 (22/2/21)

zadiac said:


> It's all bullshit anyway. Publicity.


I agree but during this time where America are looking for any tiny little reason to ban vaping as a whole and have the rest of the world follow, Voopoo should learn to behave, their drama brings negative attention(especially the fidget spinner and YouTube thing) and the sheeple will be there to support anything anybody tells them about how bad vaping is.
Extremely irritating

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (22/2/21)

Has a famous Youtuber wet his pants yet?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Munro31 (22/2/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> Has a famous Youtuber wet his pants yet?


Probably slipping around in it right now

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (22/2/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> Has a famous Youtuber wet his pants yet?


You could post a video of you farting and get multiple times the amount of views than a vape reviewer, vape reviewers are not famous! Apart from the few people that watch a particular reviewer nobody either knows or cares who they are! My wife watches some real crap on Youtube and all of it gets views that laugh at the numbers vape reviewers get yet these people don't come across with an ego or think they are famous attitude that a lot of vape reviewers do! It's all about them, i am talking about the American and sadly one Scottish reviewer not those that avoid drama and make it about the product but none come close to the definition of famous, just wannabe's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (22/2/21)

I think me and @Dela Rey Steyn created the pod mod. Boeta D we should get a lawyer and join the action!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (23/2/21)

Resistance said:


> I think me and @Dela Rey Steyn created the pod mod. Boeta D we should get a lawyer and join the action!


The laugh is the first pod mod was surprisingly by Smok, the RPM 40 which within minutes it seemed yes good old Voopoo copied the idea with the Vinci!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## fbb1964 (23/2/21)

My 2 cents on this. Voopoo, geekvape, smoktech, vaporesso and eleaf have become like Nike, Reebok, Adidas etc.. Quick to copy other innovations and mostly just the same just small different flavours and colours. They dominate the market with volume not necessarily real innovation and superior quality. Don't hold your breath for any major new innovation and ground breaking new technology swing. I'm now much more supportive and enjoy the smaller brands like rincoe, think vape, oxva, Vapor Storm etc.. There are probably many more innovative and competitive smaller brands I don't even know about or haven't tried any product yet. And will definitely rather support in future.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/2/21)

Timwis said:


> The laugh is the first pod mod was surprisingly by Smok, the RPM 40 which within minutes it seemed yes good old Voopoo copied the idea with the Vinci!


Actually @Resistance and I both built mods/adaptors that used Twisp cue pods on regular mods. So Smok definitely stole it from us. Well, more from @Resistance , Even me I only modified and tweaked on his original Idea. We need good legal representation

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/2/21)

"Innovation" in 2020:






basically all the same idea, just aesthetically different. These are just some, there are tons of different brands with similar devices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (23/2/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> "Innovation" in 2020:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep and i have the Drag 3 which apart from having a normal 510 rather than pod bay is basically identical to the Drag Max!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/2/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Actually @Resistance and I both built mods/adaptors that used Twisp cue pods on regular mods. So Smok definitely stole it from us. Well, more from @Resistance , Even me I only modified and tweaked on his original Idea. We need good legal representation



Interestingly enough you won't be able to claim royalties, nor could you register and or claim that patent, however you would be able to claim prior art, (_assuming you can prove it_), which would negate SMOKs patent, (_if they have one_?), meaning no one wins, least of all you guys, as you'd end up with a massive legal bill ... been there, done that

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (23/2/21)

Timwis said:


> The laugh is the first pod mod was surprisingly by Smok, the RPM 40 which within minutes it seemed yes good old Voopoo copied the idea with the Vinci!


I don't know how to emoji that. But give me a date and I'll verify our dates.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (23/2/21)

fbb1964 said:


> My 2 cents on this. Voopoo, geekvape, smoktech, vaporesso and eleaf have become like Nike, Reebok, Adidas etc.. Quick to copy other innovations and mostly just the same just small different flavours and colours. They dominate the market with volume not necessarily real innovation and superior quality. Don't hold your breath for any major new innovation and ground breaking new technology swing. I'm now much more supportive and enjoy the smaller brands like rincoe, think vape, oxva, Vapor Storm etc.. There are probably many more innovative and competitive smaller brands I don't even know about or haven't tried any product yet. And will definitely rather support in future.


As well as cars. No imagination needed . All look the same and some parts are interchangeable between brands.
You used to be able to tell them apart. Now it's like black car, red car

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (23/2/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Interestingly enough you won't be able to claim royalties, nor could you register and or claim that patent, however you would be able to claim prior art, (_assuming you can prove it_), which would negate SMOKs patent, (_if they have one_?), meaning no one wins, least of all you guys, as you'd end up with a massive legal bill ... been there, done that


Proof is in the twisp thread somewhere.
If we get the lawyer I will find the thread.
@Dela Rey Steyn I'll share the company with you. 50/50 split!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (25/2/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (25/2/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 223481


Probably fake but funny!!! lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (25/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Probably fake but funny!!! lol


Correction they really have no shame, answers @VOOPOO ? You are a disgrace!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Munro31 (25/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Correction they really have no shame, answers @VOOPOO ? You are a disgrace!
> 
> View attachment 223489


You reap what you copy @Timwis , it will come back 10 fold. Karma is big that side of the pond.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (25/2/21)

Munro31 said:


> You reap what you copy @Timwis , it will come back 10 fold. Karma is big that side of the pond.


Problem is different cultures here we see proof that Voopoo's attitude is that stealing is not a bad thing but something to be admired! Same as the Maradona handball goal against England, Argentinians see it as skill as they view conning the officials is a valid part of the game while us English just saw him as a fat ugly coke fuelled cheating dwarf!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (25/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Problem is different cultures here we see proof that Voopoo's attitude is that stealing is not a bad thing but something to be admired! Same as the Maradona handball goal against England, Argentinians see it as skill as they view conning the officials is a valid part of the game while us English just saw him as a fat ugly coke fuelled cheating dwarf!


Wahaha, that guy is still pissing the English off with that? Somebody will steal their idea and make massive amounts of money and then they will get some butt hurt therapy. I look at it like this, it's my money they are fighting for, I'll just not spend it on them, I in fact I'm going to purchase that wotofo rebuildable and use it in my drag x and never buy a pnp coil again, mwahaha!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (25/2/21)

Munro31 said:


> Wahaha, that guy is still pissing the English off with that? Somebody will steal their idea and make massive amounts of money and then they will get some butt hurt therapy. I look at it like this, it's my money they are fighting for, I'll just not spend it on them, I in fact I'm going to purchase that wotofo rebuildable and use it in my drag x and never buy a pnp coil again, mwahaha!


We are on to dodgy Indian cricket officials now mate, to get anywhere i think we have to get rid of the English sense of fair play and realise to win things we have to be cheats like everyone else!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (25/2/21)

Timwis said:


> We are on to dodgy Indian cricket officials now mate, to get anywhere i think we have to get rid of the English sense of fair play and realise to win things we have to be cheats like everyone else!


The days of fair play are long gone, it's survival of the slippery now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/2/21)

No man! ... If you want to teach them a lesson, then stop buying their products ... Lowering your standards is *NOT* the way to do it.

The Chinese don't give too hoots about thievery of designs, or your opinion of them for that matter, because they know that the western world will keep on buying their sh##, as we love a "good deal", to which the good deals only come about because they steal as apposed invest in research and development.

They play the game on a whole new level, and welcome good or bad press as solid marketing ... You're being played!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (25/2/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> No man! ... If you want to teach them a lesson, then stop buying their products ... Lowering your standards is *NOT* the way to do it.
> 
> The Chinese don't give too hoots about thievery of designs, or your opinion of them for that matter, because they know that the western world will keep on buying their sh##, as we love a "good deal", to which the good deals only come about because they steal as apposed invest in research and development.
> 
> They play the game on a whole new level, and welcome good or bad press as solid marketing ... You're being played!


Or we could astablish our own brand

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (25/2/21)

Resistance said:


> Or we could astablish our own brand
> View attachment 223550


Yeah, what we going to copy?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Munro31 (25/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Yeah, what we going to copy?


Wotofo of course!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (25/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Yeah, what we going to copy?


Kung Fu!
Rice and noodles

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/2/21)

You guys are incorrigible 

On a more serious note ... @Resistance ... I do think establishing a SA brand is a possibility, particularly so in that the Yuan is way stronger than the Rand, making S.A. even more attractive as a manufacturing / distribution hub for the continent.
We have unfortunately lost a lot of our Engineers and Scientists, and the ANC have certainly pulled once glorious innovative companies through our rear ends, aaaaand ... that just makes me hungrier to do it all again ... I'm sure there a good few more bored retirees just like me itching to give it a shot! ... (_look at what's happening at Eishkom at the mo', with retired Engineers fixing the ANC's screw ups, FOR FREE_! )

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (26/2/21)

We don't just need engineers, we need a bullshit baffle brain marketing guy that can convince the cANCer that there will be millions to be made by having a state manufacturing company.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (26/2/21)

Stranger said:


> We don't just need engineers, we need a bullshit baffle brain marketing guy that can convince the cANCer that there will be millions to be made by having a state manufacturing company.


Easy, just say tender, done. Next problem?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/2/21)

Stranger said:


> We don't just need engineers, we need a bullshit baffle brain marketing guy that can convince the cANCer that there will be millions to be made by having a state manufacturing company.



We don't want to involve the c*ANC*er, for many reasons, starting with, they have no money, and they certainly don't have anything we need.
As to marketing being bullshit baffles brains, erm ... nope! ... I'd rather have the real deal of creating and fullfilling needs ... There aint gonna be passengers on any bus I'm part of!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (26/2/21)

Then that ain't going to work in Afrika

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/2/21)

Stranger said:


> Then that ain't going to work in Afrika[/QUOTE
> 
> I beg to differ ... this aint the platform to discuss it, however if you are serious about doing something, feel free to pm / call me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (26/2/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> You guys are incorrigible
> 
> On a more serious note ... @Resistance ... I do think establishing a SA brand is a possibility, particularly so in that the Yuan is way stronger than the Rand, making S.A. even more attractive as a manufacturing / distribution hub for the continent.
> We have unfortunately lost a lot of our Engineers and Scientists, and the ANC have certainly pulled once glorious innovative companies through our rear ends, aaaaand ... that just makes me hungrier to do it all again ... I'm sure there a good few more bored retirees just like me itching to give it a shot! ... (_look at what's happening at Eishkom at the mo', with retired Engineers fixing the ANC's screw ups, FOR FREE_! )


You make damn good socks though according to an episode of "How It's Made" i watched a couple of days ago!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/2/21)

Timwis said:


> You make damn good socks though according to an episode of "How It's Made" i watched a couple of days ago!



The UK may well be the only true first world country, however that's only because it outsources it's GDP .... O hello, we're one of them colonies that does the flippen inventing / manufacture for you guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (26/2/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> The UK may well be the only true first world country, however that's only because it outsources it's GDP .... O hello, we're one of them colonies that does the flippen inventing / manufacture for you guys


I hardly think you invented the sock lol, to be honest i don't even think we are a big customer for said socks but seriously it was a massive sock factory in SA making some fine damn colourful socks! Quite the contrary we probably have invented more things than any other country but that uses up our funds so other countries then use their funds to make our inventions better!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/2/21)

Timwis said:


> I hardly think you invented the sock lol, to be honest i don't even think we are a big customer for said socks but seriously it was a massive sock factory in SA making some fine damn colourful socks! Quite the contrary we probably have invented more things than any other country but that uses up our funds so other countries then use their funds to make our inventions better!



I agree ... SA may well make socks, (_not sure of that_?), however I would hardly rate our inventiveness thereto. 

Outsourcing you Gross Domestic Product by the way refers to the UK as being traders ... the UK may well have been a formidable player in industry in times gone by, (_hell the Scots initiated the first Industrial revolution, albeit that they along with the Irish would like to see that association dissolved_), however you are now to the better part traders as apposed producers, and inventiveness and manufacture, (_even farming_!), within the UK as I understand it, is at an all time low?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (26/2/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I agree ... SA may well make socks, (_not sure of that_?), however I would hardly rate our inventiveness thereto.
> 
> Outsourcing you Gross Domestic Product by the way refers to the UK as being traders ... the UK may well have been a formidable player in industry in times gone by, (_hell the Scots initiated the first Industrial revolution, albeit that they along with the Irish would like to see that association dissolved_), however you are now to the better part traders as apposed producers, and inventiveness and manufacture, (_even farming_!), within the UK as I understand it, is at an all time low?


Yeah we are more world leaders in Science and specialised technologies. Even when it comes to Spacecraft everyone thinks of the US but you would be amazed how much the US rely on us to get said aircraft off the ground. Whether it's an important electrical component or more mundane things like touch screen lacquers, the space shuttles almost had a made in Britain stamp on them! (i know a couple blew up lol!!!!!!)!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Yeah we are more world leaders in Science and specialised technologies. Even when it comes to Spacecraft everyone thinks of the US but you would be amazed how much the US rely on us to get said aircraft off the ground. Whether it's an important electrical component or more mundane things like touch screen lacquers, the space shuttles almost had a made in Britain stamp on them! (i know a couple blew up lol!!!!!!)!



I won't argue about the US and their abilities, (_or lack thereof_) ... like the Chinese, they too "steal" designs, (_probably the most famous being SA's Rooivalk Hellicopter design, seeing as you chose aircraf_t), but I digress...
My career started as an EIT on bursary through Armscor, and can safely say, (_having had first hand experience_), that we were streets ahead of the rest of the world in the fields of nuclear, arms and technology up to around 1996.
If we are to include SA inventors that have skipped the country, then those dates would stretch much further, hell, my own thesis was on AI in 1984, and only now has the rest of the world woken up to it .. I'm leaving out many others fields that we have led such as medicine, hydroponics, and power generation to add but another three.

South Africa *HAD* what it takes to be world leaders prior 94 ... this isn't a point of debate - it's a fact ... Where I'm at is; Do we still have what is required to be leaders?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (26/2/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I won't argue about the US and their abilities, (_or lack thereof_) ... like the Chinese, they too "steal" designs, (_probably the most famous being SA's Rooivalk Hellicopter design, seeing as you chose aircraf_t), but I digress...
> My career started as an EIT on bursary through Armscor, and can safely say, (_having had first hand experience_), that we were streets ahead of the rest of the world in the fields of nuclear, arms and technology up to around 1996.
> If we are to include SA inventors that have skipped the country, then those dates would stretch much further, hell, my own thesis was on AI in 1984, and only now has the rest of the world woken up to it .. I'm leaving out many others fields that we have led such as medicine, hydroponics, and power generation to add but another three.
> 
> South Africa *HAD* what it takes to be world leaders prior 94 ... this isn't a point of debate - it's a fact ... Where I'm at is; Do we still have what is required to be leaders?


Being leaders brings with it hatred from others such is human nature, both our history and still punching above our weight (we are just a small island) makes not so much the British but the English the second most hated race on the planet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Being leaders brings with it hatred from others such is human nature, both our history and still punching above our weight (we are just a small island) makes not so much the British but the English the second most hated race on the planet!



Can't argue that ... For the record, my roots are the UK, and I was hammered as a student in Armscor, (_which was primarily an Afrikaans organisation_), for same

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501 (26/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (27/2/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> You guys are incorrigible
> 
> On a more serious note ... @Resistance ... I do think establishing a SA brand is a possibility, particularly so in that the Yuan is way stronger than the Rand, making S.A. even more attractive as a manufacturing / distribution hub for the continent.
> We have unfortunately lost a lot of our Engineers and Scientists, and the ANC have certainly pulled once glorious innovative companies through our rear ends, aaaaand ... that just makes me hungrier to do it all again ... I'm sure there a good few more bored retirees just like me itching to give it a shot! ... (_look at what's happening at Eishkom at the mo', with retired Engineers fixing the ANC's screw ups, FOR FREE_! )


Broer we got you, me @Dela Rey Steyn and a few other talented people we just need to decide to do a hostile takeover.
@Rob Fisher and @DarthBranMuffin I'm sure have got the polishing and packaging covered.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------

